
Simple Deep Learning Benchmark - aizvorski
https://github.com/aizvorski/vgg-benchmarks
======
aizvorski
Here is something to tide you over while waiting for DeepMark... A simple
benchmark of TensorFlow, Theano (using Keras), Torch, Caffe and Neon, running
the VGG-16 network. Includes results on a GTX 1080. This is also useful as a
basic example of how to use each framework. More results and improvements
welcome :)

~~~
visarga
Maybe you can get people with other cards to run the benchmark and add their
results to your page.

~~~
aizvorski
Yes, I hope they do! The benchmark is easy to run if you have CUDA+cuDNN
installed.

------
TheAlchemist
There is another nice one here: [https://github.com/soumith/convnet-
benchmarks](https://github.com/soumith/convnet-benchmarks)

~~~
aizvorski
Yes, soumith's is a much more comprehensive benchmark. I wanted a new one for
a few reasons:

\- run training including weights updates, not just forward+backward

\- run on Pascal architecture (latest and greatest)

\- use cuDNN 5

So mine doesn't try to cover nearly as much ground, but is a closer match to
the most common use case of running training on latest hardware right now.

When soumith's next project DeepMark is done, that will be the new best
benchmark, it looks really good.

